# alsa and intel hda - no master channel

## Rhiakath

Hi there. 

I have a problem with alsa. Too much output. Basically, i have a intel hda audio card on my laptop, with two headphone jacks on front (dunno what the hell for...)

now, the problem is that when i connect the headphones, the sound still comes out through the speakers (on the phones too). on my previous laptop, it cut the sound to the speakers automatically. 

Is there no way for alsa to cut the sound to the speakers when i connect some headphones?

also, there is no master channel. how can i control the sound volume? either i change the headphones volume, or the speaker volume... is there no way to change both at the same time, or to add some master channel as before?

thanks

----------

## guruvan

have very similar on my laptop. I have varying results with different kernels.

mine's a toshiba. I have no headphones working, two jacks, but the speakers work. this is on a 2.6.24-zen3 kernel from git source.

----------

## danomac

This usually happens when the hda-intel driver chooses the wrong model for your sound card. I had to force a specific model until 2.6.24 (then my specific hda-intel model detected properly.)

There's a ton of threads about this issue. There should be solutions in some of them (I'm pretty sure I posted how I fixed mine, but I don't recall where.)

Edit: Hah, searched worked. Try this thread.

----------

## guruvan

@danomac

hmmm. I'm running a later kernel, and don't seem to have much in my dmesg output. nothing about the codec.....which exact  kernel (uname -r ) are you running? I do get all the right buttons in kamix & alsamixer. the headphone jack shuts off the speakers, but no sound from them. (hasn't been important enough yet to fix)

----------

## danomac

My laptop has 2.6.24-r3 installed (I'm not in front if it right now, though.) That post I linked is from when I had 2.6.22 and it wasn't detecting the card properly. When I upgraded to 2.6.23 the kernel wouldn't give me error messages any more - but it still picked the wrong model.

You can go to alsamixer and it should tell you what chip you have, then browse through the kernel docs and try a couple different models.

On mine, the speakers would always work (even when the headphone was plugged in.) The new kernel fixes that (2.6.24-r3) and I haven't had any issues since then.

Oh, I use gentoo-sources.  :Wink: 

Edit: typos.Last edited by danomac on Thu Apr 03, 2008 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zouzou85

I had a same problem.

i used alsa-driver1.0.16 and disabled the sound module in the kernel. and it works like a charm.

to get the 1.0.16: i copied the ebuild of alsa-driver-1.0.15 and changed the name of it to alsa-driver-1.0.16 and did emerge --digest /path/to/ebuild/

the digest might not work at first but try it again another time.

i am using 2.6.24-gentoo-r3.

----------

## Rhiakath

i've been battling with this.. still to no avail.

using the in-kernel version, built in-kernel. alsamixer shows that the chipset is an ALC268. i've seen the ALSA-Configurator.txt file, but there are only 4 models, none of which suits.

Since i'm using 2.6.24-gentoo-r4, i guess it isn't a kernel version issue.

----------

## zouzou85

what is your "lspci" output?

----------

## Rhiakath

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0427 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

07:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

07:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

07:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)

07:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

07:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

----------

## zouzou85

try this:

configure your kernel as follows:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>      Sound  --->
> 
>              <*>   Sound card support
> ...

 

Add this to the bottom of your /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

 

then:

note: change ~amd64 to ~x86 according to your system.

 *Quote:*   

> $ echo "media-sound/alsa-driver ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> $ emerge -av media-sound/alsa-driver
> 
> $ rc-update add alsasound boot

 

if it still doesn't work, go to /usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver and copy alsa-driver-1.0.15.ebuild and save it as alsa-driver-1.0.16.ebuild then do :

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --digest -av /PATH/TO/alsa-driver-1.0.16.ebuild 

 

this should get you going.

Good luck

----------

